# New Titles for Sugarfoot!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

loved it! congratulations to you both and thanks to the videographer, too!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That boy is just a joy to watch!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats! I have no clue what the letters mean but I sure as I progress in agility with Branna I will learn. The ribbons look totally awesome!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Sugarfoot, Quossom!! What an achievement and what a great team!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, he is a gorgeous jumper, but I'm kinda transfixed watching Sugarfoot do his weaves. Such a rhythm and it's amazing how he works his body and the weave poles to keep up speed.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

He is amazing! I enjoyed every second. My favorite thing to see him do was weave through the poles! And I loved when you guys celebrate at the end!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So exciting to watch! Sugarfoot does everything so effortlessly. He clears every hurdle with room to spare. Congratulations on well-deserved titles!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Big hugs of congratulations to you my friend and of course for the bearded one as well. I hope he gets a steak of his own for the celebration dinner!

PS. poodlecrazy here is a link to the suffix titles the AKC offers. http://www.akc.org/events/titles/suffix/?page=2&classicRedirect=YES
Once you are at that page there is a link on it to see the prefix titles which include the conformation titles and the highly coveted performance titles in agility, obedience, etc.

But here is a link to what doing performance sports with your dog really is all about. While the author specifically referred to obedience, it applies equally well to any sport where you and your dog work together to deepen your relationship. http://www-personal.ksu.edu/~may/title
http://www.akc.org/events/titles/suffix/?page=2&classicRedirect=YES


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS* to one of the most dynamic teams in dog sports! :cheers2:
Sugarfoot is a sheer joy to watch! Just adore your bearded wonder. :adore:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

> loved it! congratulations to you both and thanks to the videographer, too!


Thanks! Usually my faithful hubby James is filming, though sometimes we have to press a friend into service. Then I use a program called "Power Director 10" to put together the videos, which I really enjoy doing.



> Congrats! I have no clue what the letters mean but I sure as I progress in agility with Branna I will learn. The ribbons look totally awesome!


Haha--yes, as you start moving through the classes you'll start receiving certificates in the mail! There are lots of titles in Agility. MX = 10 qualifying scores in the Master Standard classes, MXJ = 10 Q's in Master Jumpers, and MXF = 10 Q's in Master FAST. So now we're going for the metallics (bronze, silver, and so on, for getting _beaucoup_ Q's) and of course the coveted MACH, which entails 20 double Q's and 750 speed points. We have 4 QQ's and 478 speed points at the moment...



> Wow, he is a gorgeous jumper, but I'm kinda transfixed watching Sugarfoot do his weaves. Such a rhythm and it's amazing how he works his body and the weave poles to keep up speed.


Sugarfoot learned to weave using the 2x2 method. I'd like to see a *bit* more of the single-stepping style develop, and sometimes it seems like he's almost doing it, but overall I'm pleased with his entries and ability to stick to the weaves the whole way through. He's only popped out a handful of times in competition.



> So exciting to watch! Sugarfoot does everything so effortlessly. He clears every hurdle with room to spare. Congratulations on well-deserved titles!


Thanks! People always comment on his "big air" while jumping and say how much they enjoy watching him. He takes a bar every now and then (what dog doesn't?) but for the most part he's a pretty impressive jumper. 



> But here is a link to what doing performance sports with your dog really is all about. While the author specifically referred to obedience, it applies equally well to any sport where you and your dog work together to deepen your relationship. What Is An Obedience Title, Really?


Great link! I enjoyed that a lot. Sometimes I'll show my students a Sugarfoot video, and they always ask, "Do you win money?" I tell them that I win ribbons and some letters to put after my dog's official name...but it means so much more than that, doesn't it?



> Sugarfoot is a sheer joy to watch! Just adore your bearded wonder.


Thanks! The judge this past weekend, a very nice guy, asked me, "So, your poodle...is he a special variety of bearded poodle or something?" I told him that pretty much any poodle could be a "bearded poodle" so long as you don't cut the hair on their chin! He asked if that was acceptable for the show ring and I told him, "There's more than the beard that keeps Sugarfoot out of the show ring!" We had a laugh over it. I had actually been talking to him because we took a wrong course in Time 2 Beat, but were listed on the screen as getting the Q, so I went to him after the class to ask him if he could fix that. I said, "I really did get a wrong course..." and he said, "Oh, yeah, I remember--your dog is pretty distinctive, you know! Who knows, maybe I forgot to raise my hand...too mesmerized!" 

Happy thank yous to anyone who watched or commented--you made my day! I just love sharing our good moments and our learning experiences, too.

--Q


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations to Sugarfoot. Thanks for the entertainment. You are much more fun than watching horse dressage... and I used to think that was the best!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha--You know, I've heard it said that watching traditional Obedience is like watching dressage, while watching Agility is like watching the cross-country portion of Eventing!


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Holy jeebus! Those videos are amazing! Congratulations to both of you, what an awesome job, I got goosebumps when I saw her basket weaving through that one obstacle.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Loved watching that - happy boy and happy Mom. So neat, congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! What a joy to watch. You can clearly see how much he loves what he is doing. HUGE congratulations to you both! Amazing!


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Wow!*

CONGRATULATIONS!
So many titles and ribbons!!!!
You will need a trophy room!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow Sugarfoot!!


----------

